# My zoo...



## Izzed (Oct 7, 2009)

I have quite a few animals, some at my house, some at my Mom's, and some at my birth dad's. I have divided them up by where they are.

My House:
Muffin, Miichi, and Dakota - the cats. They belong to my boyfriend's family. Muffin is a short-haired brown/grey tabby. She's fairly obese. Miichi is our teeny 6mo Petland Siamese (that the bf's sis got a major lecture for after bringing her home as the animal rescue I work with has a TON of kittens that need homes and she bought one from a pet store...) who looks underweight but it just poorly bred and skinny. Dakota is our tomcat. He's a gorgeous grey with white points/belly. He's also the only long-haired cat here.
Meeks - This is an old pic from when I first brought him home. He is a lot bigger and less shiny than he used to be (due to losing fur from Cushings)








Thèoden - Theo is my newest addition. He's up for adoption through the small animal rescue I work with.








Pecan Pie and Pistachio Ice Cream - my Roborovski's dwarf hamsters.









At my Mom's:
Vance & Cupid - my mom's beta fish. Vance lives beside the TV and Cupid lives in the kitchen. They're both blue/red/purple.
Tucker & Peewee - our pb Miniature Pinschers. P has the floppy ears, Tuck has the stand-up ears. Tucker is my baby and I miss him, but I couldn't separate the two. I'll take Tuck when I get a place where no one has cats and my mom will probably want me to take P as well.









At my Dad's:
Waylon, Bekkah, and Sadie - the dogs. Waylon is a pb Golden Retriever, Bekkah is a Great Pyrenese/White German Shepherd cross and our Parvo survivor, Sadie is a Lab/Samoyed that looks like a wolf.
Sparky, Six-toes, and the kittens - barn cats. Sparky is our momma cat, six-toes WAS the father (we got him neutered) and she had 5 kittens.
The Horses - I won't list them all as we run a rescue and have horses coming/going all the time. There are about 20 there right now, not including the boarders.


----------

